# Movistar ADSL Speed



## yiddo (Feb 24, 2012)

I had a 6mb adsl contract with Movistar. I ran their speed checker and found I was only getting 1.3mb download speed. When I ran it some months ago it was 4.5mb.
I rang 1004 and told them and they said we will upgrade your contract to 10 mb which is 5 euros a month less as well. I said OK. I waited a few days and ran the speed check again and it was about the same except that there was an extra line which said I had a 3mb max contract.
Rang 1004 again a number of times until I got someone who knew what he was talking about. He admitted the 3,6 and 10 mb connections are all the same price and the speed depends on where you live. Where I live in Javea it will not be fast!
No one can explain why it was 4.5mb a few months ago. They have either reduced the bandwidth in our area or there are losts more people using ADSL here.
He also agreed that going to another provider is a waste of time as they have to use the same Telefonica lines and exchange.
I asked him if Movistar had any plans to upgrade our network and he said they would let me know if they were!
Any one with any comments on this?


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

That's just how it is. The 3, 6 and 10 Mbit speeds are only max speed. When you build up a connection between your router and the exchange, both sides will negotiate a common speed, which depends on noise level and general line quality at the time. You can see the speed your adsl synced with in your router's administration interface, some routers will display as well what the maximum possible speed is. The connection between you and the exchange is in 95% of all cases the limiting factor (aka the last mile).

Noise margin and signal strength can vary widely on different factors, like cable length, quality, temperature and influences from the outside, for example someone between you and the exchange has his microwave oven or pool heater bang next to the telephone line, can influence the line quality if you are unlucky.

So depending on your line you might have different line quality, depending on time of day/year, weather etc. What I would suggest is force a renegotation between router and exchange, so just switch your router off for 30 secs and then switch it back on. Your administration menu on your router will be very helpful to tell you with what speed your are actually connected. Don't forget: the line quality and sync rate will only be determined on (re)connection time and then stay like it is, even if it improves. For example: your router connects in the evening with 1400 kbit, cause of bad line quality. Some hours later the line improves and it could connect with 4000 kbit, but you will still only have those 1400 kbit, until you restart your router.

This is how our connection looks like at the moment, this is via the interface of the normal Telefonica wirelss adsl router:

Downstream Upstream
SNR Margin (dB): 21.0 21.0 
Attenuation (dB): 37.5 21.0 
Output Power (dBm): 11.8 19.6 
Attainable Rate (Kbps): 8192 1028 
Rate (Kbps): 4000 512

SNR and Attenuation are the main factors that determin the quality of your line and will change around a bit from time to time. As you can see the quality of our line at the time of establishing a connection to the exchange, would have allowed to sync with 8192 kbit down and 1028 kbit up. But since we only pay for 4 Mbit, it gets capped at 4000/512. In the summer months, when there are thousands of extra people in the area the quality goes usualy down and our attainable rate will be clearly lower.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

we have Movistar ADSL & our speed can vary between just under 2Mbit to over 8 !!!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

They're just crap.....4 years ago they capped my bandwidth and tried to deny it. Then I 
attempted to switch to Yacom but they blocked that as well.
So I'm stuck with them getting 2.5MB from an alleged 3MB transmission......though it can vary a lot. For around 60 euros a month! They're touching my eggs and no mistake.

But earlier last year we took out a seperate wireless connection through Habland (Sanganet). And that's absolutely solid while only costing 14 Euros a month.
So I'm on the point of red carding Telefonica and getting 2 or maybe 3 Habland dishes, because we have to have connectivity 24/7/365.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Can anyone explain why, when we switched from a Movistar 10 Mb contract to a Jazztel 7 Mb one, our average speed went up from 3 to 6 Mb? (And it was €20 a month cheaper!)


----------



## casa99 (Oct 19, 2010)

XTreme said:


> They're just crap.....4 years ago they capped my bandwidth and tried to deny it. Then I
> attempted to switch to Yacom but they blocked that as well.
> So I'm stuck with them getting 2.5MB from an alleged 3MB transmission......though it can vary a lot. For around 60 euros a month! They're touching my eggs and no mistake.
> 
> ...


I also am with Habland since November last year, I have to say they are a fantastic company to deal with and their service and customer support is good to.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

This post from another site caught my eye at the time & that is a UK site, it may, or may not apply here ?


>I get asked this a lot at work so here's how you can usually increase it.

1. Disconnect the bell wire - This increases the speed more than anything else, sometimes your speed will double. Basically, you have two wires coming into the master socket from outside of the property, that go into pins 2 and 5 on the master socket (usually blue and blue/white). Internally, most houses still have an extra wire that runs between the master socket and all the extensions called a bell wire (old system). This wire is no longer needed (hasn't been for years) but with ADSL it acts as an antenna and picks up loads of electrical noise, which slows down your connection. Simply unscrew the plate from the front of the mater socket and disconnect the wire, it’s usually Orange or orange/white and it’s in connection number 3. You don't need it and if you disconnect it your sync speed will go up a lot.

2. Only ever plug your wireless router into the master socket, never into an extension. Phone extensions often run close to electrical mains cables which pick up noise and will reduce your sync speed. Get a good quality N300 class router and you can site it anywhere in the house and still get a good signal (for mansions or castles you can always use home-plugs to extend it).

3. Make sure every extension socket has a good quality filter in it. People often forget about Sky boxes and home alarm systems that some engineers wire into the back of the master socket, bypassing the filters. if that's the case, you need to made sure there is a filter somewhere between the device and the socket.

4. Once you've done the above, don't unplug or turn off your router unless absolutely necessary. I know people who turn theirs off when they go on holiday etc, don't do that. Whenever the equipment at the exchange notices you are not online, it starts to drop your speed in order to try and get a connection again. Sometimes it takes a week of continuous usage to go back up again when you go back online. Sometimes it drops so far you have to call your ISP and get it reset, so leave it plugged in and turned on.

5. If you have an "N" class router with 300 Mbps transfer speeds to your PC/Laptop, you must use WPA2 security. WEP and WPA will not run at 300 Mbps, so if you use those security protocols, it'll only connect at 54 mbps between devices. This obviously doesn’t affect your download speeds, but it makes a big difference if you are streaming films etc internally.

The above checks have often resulted is people doubling their speed and making it much more reliable, so worth a look if you don't already know about them. <


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

in Jávea like the OP

yesterday was struggling to get 2 Mbit


this is today 

[URL="[/URL]


----------



## el pavlo (Jul 4, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> in Jávea like the OP
> 
> yesterday was struggling to get 2 Mbit
> 
> ...


My upload speed is a tragedy................ 0.26 Mbit 

Download speed 2.55 Mbit 

Bring back the carrier pigeon. :clap2: !!!!


----------



## xgarb (May 6, 2011)

I get between 3 and 8 on the download.. up is always rubbish.


----------

